
Former Goldman partner struggles to build crypto bank in bear market - JumpCrisscross
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/9e94a4fc-e9c0-11e8-885c-e64da4c0f981
======
siruncledrew
What a surprise: when the money well starts to dry up people are less
interested.

